# Does God Have Free Will?



## biblelighthouse (Apr 6, 2005)

Let me know your thoughts on this article . . . it starts with the Biblical case for God's *lack* of "free will" to sin. Then it goes from there to discuss the doctrines of grace:

http://www.biblelighthouse.com/sovereignty/calvinistlogic.htm

(I could just post the contents of the article into this forum, but that would take up too much space.)

I look forward to your input.

In Christ,
Joseph M. Gleason


----------



## heartoflesh (Apr 6, 2005)

I admit that I didn't read your article, but I would only say that God is free to act in any way harmonious with his own attributes. He can't lie. He can't sin. He can't make a rock so heavy he can't lift it.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> I admit that I didn't read your article, but I would only say that God is free to act in any way harmonious with his own attributes. He can't lie. He can't sin. He can't make a rock so heavy he can't lift it.



Agreed . . . the article just points out that God cannot lie or sin, and then builds from there. Of course God can freely do *good* things . . .


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 6, 2005)

God has free will 

Man does not (though he thinks he does) 

blade


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 7, 2005)

Defining 'free will' as 'the ability to do that which one desires the most', BOTH God and man have free will.

God will do all things according to his good pleasure and cannot go contrary to that which he desires most.

Man will also follow his desires but they are seriously tainted and warped by the fall. Man seeks pleasure but it's not good.

True 'free will' would be the ability to choose contrary to that which we desire the most and that is a logical impossibility for both God and man.

The will serves the nature.


----------

